# Teddy bear cut on tpoo puppy



## wai_lai416 (May 26, 2013)

is it true that my tpoo needs to be almost 1-2 years old before she can have a teddy bear cut because her coat isn't um stiff enough?? or the groomer doesn't know how to cut it so she just tells me i can't get that cut? my tpoo girl right now is 4.5months old


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

YOU can get any clip you want no matter the age. You won"ruin" the coat & yes the puppy coat can be scissored. It might be a little straight & floppy but can be done. I scissor puppies much younger than that.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My Gucci boy has always had the teddy bear clips since he was a puppy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess that your groomer is telling you that they think that your puppies coat is too soft right now, but by age 2, they will surely have their final adult coat. Some poodles have a softer coats their entire lives, some poodles get that thick dense curly coat very young - I guess it depends upon the dog?
But a Teddy Bear Clip isn't all that long, I don't see why it couldn't be done with most coats, but perhaps a groomer here will give you a better opinion?


----------



## wai_lai416 (May 26, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I guess that your groomer is telling you that they think that your puppies coat is too soft right now, but by age 2, they will surely have their final adult coat. Some poodles have a softer coats their entire lives, some poodles get that thick dense curly coat very young - I guess it depends upon the dog?
> But a Teddy Bear Clip isn't all that long, I don't see why it couldn't be done with most coats, but perhaps a groomer here will give you a better opinion?


Thx I will go to another groomer and see.. or maybe she just dont know coz I noticed a lot of dog she does look exactly the same


----------

